# Looking for cute hedgie gifts or something cute for you?



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

If your looking for a cute hedgie gift for yourself or someone else go check out http://www.etsy.com and type "hedgehog" in the search bar. A lot of the stuff on the site is handmade or vintage. Everything is so cute!!


----------

